# New Pics of the 5-door A3



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of the 5-door A3 (GTI1.8)*

Here is a pic of a concept A3 5-door Allroad:


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: New Pics of the 5-door A3 (GTI1.8)*

i like the a3 better.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: New Pics of the 5-door A3 (mdmjetta4)*

I'll pass on the new nose/grill treatment, stick with the basic grill design like the 3 door please!


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: New Pics of the 5-door A3 (GTI1.8)*

Even in the 5-door.


----------

